# Rocky Mountain Slayer Wertverlust



## gin_droelf (25. Juni 2012)

Liebe Forummitglieder,

ich möchte einem Freund mein treues Rocky Mountain Slayer von 2003 (?) verkaufen. Neupreis war damals in etwa 1600 Euro. 
Wie verhält es sich mit dem Wertverlust eines derartigen Rads? Was wäre ein fairer Preis? Gebrauchsspuren sind in definitiv vorhanden, das Rad wurde viel gefahren. Technisch funktioniert es noch einwandfrei, Service wurde immer durchgeführt etc.

Herzlichen Dank,

Viele Grüße

Habe leider nur ein scharfes Ausschnitt Bild zur Hand. Vorne ist eine Marzocchi Bomber Gabel Verbaut, ansonsten Shimano Scheibenbremsen.


----------



## Climax_66 (26. Juni 2012)

Liegt im Auge des Betrachters.  Ein Liebhaber und Rocky Fan , der was fürs Wohnzimmer sucht, mit dem könntest Du ins Geschäft kommen. Jemand der mit MTB anfangen will, für den wäre es eine Fehlinvestition in meinen Augen. Den Wert bestimmst Du, ob es jemand anderen halt auch das Wert ist, wird sich zeigen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## gin_droelf (26. Juni 2012)

danke für deine Antwort! Ein ungefährer Anhaltspunkt? 200 Euro? 500 Euro?


----------



## hugolost (26. Juni 2012)

500â¬ VB wÃ¤ren ok.


----------

